# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  My first Bull! Male? Female?

## Roidrage

Hello! Im new at frogs and picked up my first one today! Snakes has been my thing for a couple of years but ive been reading about this frogs and they look so cool! So i bought one today real happy that i found one!

Im hoping its a male, maybe its hard to see on the picture but didnt want to disturb it with handling the first day! Anyone can tell sex? He "flattened" out when the camera came hehe.

Best Regards // Stefan

----------


## spencerburgo

it looks like a male, its got a big head how old is it and what lenght from sout to vent?as it does look bigish,

cheers spencer...............

----------


## Roidrage

> it looks like a male, its got a big head how old is it and what lenght from sout to vent?as it does look bigish,
> 
> cheers spencer...............


 
Okey i think its about 4 inch long, i dont know the age of it? This is my first frog! Im hoping for a male  :Smile:  

i thankful for answers!

Best regards // Stefan

----------


## TANK

hmmm it looks pretty female to me..
try to get a picture of it right after it poops

----------


## Roidrage

> hmmm it looks pretty female to me..
> try to get a picture of it right after it poops


 
Hmm Okey ill take some more pictures of it! How old do they have to be when they give "noices"? Ive read that the male does that!

----------


## Roidrage

> hmmm it looks pretty female to me..
> try to get a picture of it right after it poops


 

Hey! I took it out today and took some more photos! It looks pretty nice i think haha  :Smile: ! He ate 3 pinkis the first day haha!

More opinions on the sex?

Best regards // Stefan

----------


## Eel Noob

Looks like a female to me.

----------


## Roidrage

> Looks like a female to me. Don't see much head structure going on.


 
Well well to bad then wanted a male because of the looks...

----------


## Roidrage

Side shot, what age can this one be?

----------


## Eel Noob

Decent size female, maybe 4-6 months.

----------


## Eel Noob

Some pyxies are harder to tell if they're male or female but most are pretty easy.


About quarter size. This is what I call the beaky look in males.




Same frog as above just a couple months later. What I call masculine/triangular head structure. Head is well balance with rest of body.



.

----------


## Kevin1

Hey I got your message that frog is female 100%

----------


## onedge30

> Decent size female, maybe 4-6 months.


Yep, I will agree.

----------


## Roidrage

> Hey I got your message that frog is female 100%


 
Okey then i have to start looking for a male hehe! Hard to get here in sweden pure luck i found this one. Maybe i should get a Male and try to breed them?

What is a decent price to pay for a male?

Best regards // Stefan

----------


## Malachi

> Hey I got your message that frog is female 100%


This exact statement as well.

Hope you keep her, my female is actually a more aggressive eater then the male!

----------


## Roidrage

> This exact statement as well.
> 
> Hope you keep her, my female is actually a more aggressive eater then the male!


 
Thanks for the replys all! Real nice and helpful peoples here! I have like 3 answers on my bull-add with Males! So maybe i get my male soon hehe.

Waiting for pictures of them, maybe i should post here so you can tell me what you think. One is like a year old...getting pictures of that soon. Then its a total MONSTER at 2 years...but that one is extreme expensive...but what a frog biggest i seen. Thinking its more funny to get a little bit smaller and see how it grows. How long do the males grow??

Best regards // Stefan

----------


## Roidrage

Here is the frogs thats for sale in my country hehe, pretty big? Only 2 years old...

----------


## Spurrelli

According to this key (http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...fferences.html) it it should be an edulis. It has both white spots on the tympanum and the bars on the upper jaw. You have to measure the distance between the eye and tympanum to get that correct but it looks like it fits an edulis. 

*Pyxicephalus adspersus*

Upper jaw withour irregular vertical pale barsNo white spot on tympanum (ear drum)No pale interorbital barDistance from eye to tympanum is about twice the diameter of the eye
_Pyxicephalus edulis_

Upper jaw with irregular pale barsWhite spot on tympanumDistance from eye to tympanum is about the same as the diameter of the eye

----------


## Eel Noob

> Here is the frogs thats for sale in my country hehe, pretty big? Only 2 years old...


I would pickup that male in a heartbeat :Frog Surprise: 




> According to this key (http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...fferences.html) it it should be an edulis. It has both white spots on the tympanum and the bars on the upper jaw. You have to measure the distance between the eye and tympanum to get that correct but it looks like it fits an edulis. 
> 
> *Pyxicephalus adspersus*
> 
> Upper jaw withour irregular vertical pale barsNo white spot on tympanum (ear drum)No pale interorbital barDistance from eye to tympanum is about twice the diameter of the eye
> _Pyxicephalus edulis_
> 
> Upper jaw with irregular pale barsWhite spot on tympanumDistance from eye to tympanum is about the same as the diameter of the eye


I don't see any edulis in this thread.

----------


## Roidrage

> I would pickup that male in a heartbeat
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any edulis in this thread.


 
Okey i was told that my frog isnt a Giant, and its a Edulis...

----------


## onedge30

That male is a GIANT. No question in my mind! 

If it was a fair price, I would buy it. Good luck.

----------


## jaguilar15

I think yours is for sure a giant

----------


## Roidrage

> I think yours is for sure a giant


 
Oki sounds real good, just making sure  :Big Grin: ! Thanks for response!

Cheers Stefan

----------


## Spurrelli

Does anyone have an accurate id key?

----------


## onedge30

> Does anyone have an accurate id key?


There is no definitive exacting identification guide. The genus has to many cross local population examples being sold.

----------

